# ECU fitting/tuning Glasgow



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello everyone!

Going to get a new Megasquirt ECU fitted to the Mini sometime (hopefully by the summer).

I can either take the car down to England and get the ECU supplier to fit and tune the car for 1K, or he'll supply only for half that.

Considering that last option, so does anyone know of a tuner in the central belt (pref. near Glasgow) who'd fit the parts? Allegedly I'll only need the new ECU fitted and a new pressure regulator. Also obviously need map made up on the RR too to finish off.

I know AVA tuning not too far away from me, but I'm a bit unsure of them TBH. Just read on another forum and there were a lot of unhappy people there. Open to fresh opinions though, so if you like them let me know.

Any help would be much appreciated!!


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

AVA - is that the one round the back of the airport?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

AVA sometimes do not get a good name, but that is only what I have heard, I have never used them and do not know any one who has. 
There is Dashfixer in Hillington as well, off Queen Elizabeth Drive across from the job centre. Again, same as above regarding not having used them. Not heard anything either way about how good they are.
Is the Mini centre still about, I would reckon they know what to do.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I tried to use AVA when I had the pulsar...they came across as a bunch of amateurs and I never went back...that was 8 years ago mind you....

:thumb:

btw, I took the pulsar down to Hiteq in Wigan because they were the best (IMO)

I take the jag down to Paramount Performance in London, for the same reason...

If you try and save money using other people, I usually find it comes back to bite you in the @ss...

:thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

What sort of improvements in performance will you be looking at with your new toys?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

BJM said:


> AVA - is that the one round the back of the airport?


Yes, it is


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

chisai said:


> AVA sometimes do not get a good name, but that is only what I have heard, I have never used them and do not know any one who has.
> There is Dashfixer in Hillington as well, off Queen Elizabeth Drive across from the job centre. Again, same as above regarding not having used them. Not heard anything either way about how good they are.
> Is the Mini centre still about, I would reckon they know what to do.


Dashfixer only do power runs, not actual tuning.

I've been to AVA a few times before. Wasn't too impressed I have to say.

Do you mean the guy who used to be up Crow Road in the West End of Glasgow? He moved to off South Street and now only does homers so wouldn't be able to take on a RR tuneup.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Adam D said:


> What sort of improvements in performance will you be looking at with your new toys?


Really just looking to get it smoother and maybe release a few more hp. I must be at (or very close to) the ceiling for an mpi using the standard ECU. If I had a mappable one fitted, I'd easily get over 100hp with the mods I've made. As it is, I must be between 80 - 90. Trouble is, the mods make it run slightly funky because apparently they're outwith the parameters that the factory ECU can cope with. A thing called port-robbing happens too. I don't understand it too well, but the MS ECU has a group of maps that get round this and make things all lovely. 

Also have the added benefit that if I fancy a supercharger in the future, it's a bolt on job and a new map and ding-dang-do oodles of welly! :doublesho


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

That was the guy.
There's a bloke in Johnstone that deals with souped up Subarus, I think his place is called Greer motorsport or something similar. Although read 'motorsport' as 'I am going to pump you for piles of extra cash cause of our name'. Might still be worth a visit or a call.
Just found this place http://www.glasgowremapcentre.co.uk/why-use-grc.html?Itemid=29


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm not sure what you require or what he can deliver for you but you can phone Gary and discuss your requirements. He's a freind of mine and I'm sure you'll get 10% discount on any work done if you mention my name.
He's a new business and you can find the number by looking here www.gimotorsport.co.uk It's maybe a bit further out than what your looking for and his passion is Scoobies but it maybe worth giving him a ring.

Dougie


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

i would give callum at checkpoint in Arbroath a call he does a lot of ecu work mainly on japs but i reckon he would love the chance do something from the norm
http://checkpoint.boschauto.co.uk/


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

Maybe worth asking on some of the kit car forums as a lot of them use megasquirt.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks very much for all your suggestions everyone! :thumb:

I'll get on the phone on Saturday and do some calling around and see who's interested.


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Driver's at St George's Cross are an excellent outfit, I've been using them for years and George Gibson the owner is a top bloke...._


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Going to get a new Megasquirt ECU fitted to the Mini sometime (hopefully by the summer).
> 
> ...


If you make sure Alan does the tuning at AVA then you shouldnt have a problem. Be specific about what you want and dont ask stupid questions like will my engine blow up?! lol Had many tuning sessions down there but I knew what to expect and have knowledge of mapping\mechanical myself which helps talk there language.

IMO I would have it live mapped on the road. The only person I can think of that would map the car close by would be Sam the dentist. "google dentistmapped".


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Dentistmapped :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho 700hp from a 2L !!

Thanks for the AVA info :thumb:


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> Dentistmapped :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho 700hp from a 2L !!
> 
> Thanks for the AVA info :thumb:


Yip, Sam knows his stuff and is good with the EVO's in particular but can map many software and car's.

Try and get the software yourself and play about with it on the laptop if your confident enough? My previous Scoob was mapped to about 350 by Andy F little more complex but I reguarly plugged the laptop in and made sure all the vital stats were playing ball.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Am onto plums there then - no laptop, no tuning experience!

I'll be leaving it to the experts!


----------

